# Fountain Pen Kit Recommendation



## mharvey

I just turned a FP from Woodturningz....the classic...looks nice..but it has plastic threads...just will not last...already chewed up.  

What  is teh recommendation for a cost effective FP that has both ended threads...cap will thread on...that is not godly expensive..

Mark


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Try, the Jr. Gent ll in rhodium for about $18.50 at some places, a upscale component set with metal threads and upscale plating


----------



## Haynie

I like the Jr. GIIs as roy has mentioned.


----------



## ed4copies

Actually, nearly all kits have plastic threads, in at least the cap.

So, if you really mean you want metal on metal, there are a few choices.  Berea makes the "new series" fountain and rollerball.  Metal threads on the centerband, as well as both the nib end and "posting' end.

IF this is what you mean, we can look for others--CSUSA had one they called the executive and president (2 models of same pen).  All of these are in the neighborhood of $10, about half the cost of the Jr. Gent, which does have plastic threads in the cap.


----------



## plantman

Mark; If you want something in the middle. PSI has the Vertex Supreme. It has metal threads on both ends and the middle couplers. This makes it possable to change the orientation of your lower blank by just unscrewing the ends. This feature is handy when you display your pen weather in the open or in the closed position. Sells for $14.95-16.95. Jim S


----------



## its_virgil

Personally I don't like metal on metal threads. My experience is the cap tends to come lose when both sets of threads are metal. I much more prefer the cap insert in plastic used in the Jr Gent II as has been mentioned. Many of the pens in the Jr Gent II price range have the plastic insert in the cap CB/coupler. I have several Jr gent I's, jr gent II's and barons that have been in use for several years with no problems.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

All the male threads on the Jr. Gent ll are metal and yes the female are plastic . The plastic female thread do not show and are for a better grip to the male metal threads, I do NOT reccommend metal to metal on most of our kits as they tend to unscrew by them self in your pocket, your wifes purce and you'll have ink ...well all over.


----------



## mharvey

thanks all...I will probably order one of each and see how they build...

Mark


----------



## Lenny

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Triton components. It's a good option and has the metal to plastic threads where the plastic is in the cap and doesn't show.


----------



## MTViper

I'd made just about every  fountain pen kit I can find.  I like Classic Elite II from PSI and Churchill from Berea (via Bear Tooth Woods).  Vertex Supreme is a great writing pen, and it's magnetic so there are no threads to worry about.


----------



## dwane779

There is a pen turner selling on Ebay pens labeled as CETI Series fountain pens. Anyone familiar with CETI?


----------



## kyaggie

dwane779 said:


> There is a pen turner selling on Ebay pens labeled as CETI Series fountain pens. Anyone familiar with CETI?



I think that is her own name for that pen model. In looking at some of her feedback she sold a Centauri Series fountain pen and the pen is a PSI Broadwell Nouveau Sceptre kit.

Mike


----------



## JD Combs Sr

its_virgil said:


> Personally I don't like metal on metal threads. My experience is the cap tends to come lose when both sets of threads are metal. I much more prefer the cap insert in plastic used in the Jr Gent II as has been mentioned. Many of the pens in the Jr Gent II price range have the plastic insert in the cap CB/coupler. I have several Jr gent I's, jr gent II's and barons that have been in use for several years with no problems.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Another issue with the metal on metal is scratches.  If you aren't careful when posting the cap it will scratch the finish on the mating part. DAMHIKT  Plastic or plastic like material is the way to go inside the cap.


----------



## Sub Vet 10

Is there one that's "female friendly"? Wife wants me to make one for her best friend but she wants one that is on the slimmer side and not "manly" like the Vertex.


----------



## juteck

I'm looking forward to trying the new Night Hawk FP.  Listed as bing a snap cap and slim barrel.  Not sure if it is feminine enough, but it doesn't have the rugged vertex look to it......


----------



## MarkD

Sub Vet 10 said:


> Is there one that's "female friendly"? Wife wants me to make one for her best friend but she wants one that is on the slimmer side and not "manly" like the Vertex.



Someone just mentioned that their wife really liked the *Marksman Night Hawk.*


----------



## Jgrden

Twenty seven dollars for a fountain pen kit??  I did not see the benefits supporting this price. Description of the nib. Description of the ink supply. Snap lid is "O" ring ??


----------



## marksman

Jgrden said:


> Twenty seven dollars for a fountain pen kit??  I did not see the benefits supporting this price. Description of the nib. Description of the ink supply. Snap lid is "O" ring ??



Snap lid is NOT "O" ring. It ships with a Bock nib. Any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## seamus7227

I personally find the benefits of the marksman kits outweigh the plated components from "quality" alone.  You get what you pay for, and with the marksman kits, yeah they may cost a little more, but you don't have to worry about the stupid plating rubbing off over time. And they are Made in the USA! .......but, we all have our own opinions don't we?! 

I'm really looking forward to putting together the latest Fountain pen that marksman has come out with!


----------



## mikespenturningz

The Jr. Gent 2 is by far my favorite hardware. I also use the Atrax a lot. Same tubes and bushings. Jr. Statesman and Venus also use exactly the same. The Triton uses the same bushings but the lower tube is a bit shorter than the others. I have used this when I have had a miss cut or blowout to save a blank. So with this same tube and bushing combination you can cover everything from about $9 up to almost $50 for a hardware price. I order lots of these and really like them very versatile.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks

The Atrax has quickly become my daily carry FP...Cant beat the looks of a Marksman with the price of a Jr. Gent 2..give them a try Exotic carries them in all the finishes


----------



## Dustygoose

Sub, look at CSUSA Signature. 10 mm snap cap. or Woodturningz Classic.  also 10mm but has a screw cap.  Both have a small finished OD


----------



## BarbS

The Tycoon from PSI is a favorite of mine. The gold plating is epoxied  and guaranteed for life. It's a relatively slim version and quite good  looking, I think.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

Surprised nobody mentioned the Hancock. Constant Laubscher (Lazerlinez.com) makes it, although I couldn't find it there. They sell at Woodcraft (about $30/kit, I believe). NOT plated - 100% stainless and US made. I've done a couple and I'm a real fan!

Lazerlinez also makes the "Optimus" in a FP. I think it, too, is metal on metal threading.


----------



## dgerwin11

*Slim Fountain Pens*

I posted a picture of a PSI Classic fountain pen with briar barrel on a pipe smoker forum. One of the members asked if there is such a thing as a Slim Line fountain pen.  I have never heard of such an animal. Has anyone?


----------



## Smitty37

Jgrden said:


> Twenty seven dollars for a fountain pen kit??  I did not see the benefits supporting this price. Description of the nib. Description of the ink supply. Snap lid is "O" ring ??


 Well it is made in the USA (except for the Bock Nib) not China (either version)


----------



## sschering

The only FP kit I've done is the Virage from Exotic blanks.
It's a nice kit for $10.  Postable with Plastic threads inside the cap.


----------



## Smitty37

dgerwin11 said:


> I posted a picture of a PSI Classic fountain pen with briar barrel on a pipe smoker forum. One of the members asked if there is such a thing as a Slim Line fountain pen.  I have never heard of such an animal. Has anyone?


 I don't think so..the tube is too small to fit cartridges or converters in.


----------

